# Dump bed paint



## coolbrze

Just purchased a new used ('06) F450 dump bed truck & would like to repaint the 12' dump bed. What do you recommend painting with? Should I sandblast then prime 1st or do they make a good paint that will stay on if we sand off the rust spots?


----------



## gr8scott72

coolbrze said:


> Just purchased a new used ('06) F450 dump bed truck & would like to repaint the 12' dump bed. What do you recommend painting with? Should I sandblast then prime 1st or do they make a good paint that will stay on if we sand off the rust spots?



I sanded down the little rusty spots on my dump trailer and then coated them with that rust converter paint. Then I just went over all of that with some cheap rattle-can gloss black. Looks good and has stayed looking good for many months now.


----------



## groundsmgr

I know a guy who had linex sprayed in his chip body 2 years ago and it still holding.
We sanded and primed with rustoleum first.


----------



## Mowingman

This is the way to go. However, if you want to paint with a spray gun, go get some paint at Tractor Supply. They sell both a truck and trailer paint, and a tractor and equipment paint. Both are enamal, and both paints are pretty tough, wear well, and are pretty resistant to chipping. The cost/gal. is low. I have done several trailers and a truck frame with this paint with good results.
Jeff




gr8scott72 said:


> I sanded down the little rusty spots on my dump trailer and then coated them with that rust converter paint. Then I just went over all of that with some cheap rattle-can gloss black. Looks good and has stayed looking good for many months now.


----------



## maloufstree

coolbrze said:


> Just purchased a new used ('06) F450 dump bed truck & would like to repaint the 12' dump bed. What do you recommend painting with? Should I sandblast then prime 1st or do they make a good paint that will stay on if we sand off the rust spots?



We just did one of ours. We hot water power washed off all lose paint, sanded, primed, sanded and painted seems to be holding up well but was a lot of work. It turned out well. View attachment 109990


----------



## Torquin

groundsmgr said:


> I know a guy who had linex sprayed in his chip body 2 years ago and it still holding.
> We sanded and primed with rustoleum first.



Good to hear that. I have been wondering about that for my dump bed. The paint is starting to wear on it a bit.
I wonder though, with the non-skid properties of th ebed liners, if it will make it more difficult to dump the load. Have you heard anything about that from this guy?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## groundsmgr

Torquin said:


> Good to hear that. I have been wondering about that for my dump bed. The paint is starting to wear on it a bit.
> I wonder though, with the non-skid properties of th ebed liners, if it will make it more difficult to dump the load. Have you heard anything about that from this guy?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



He had a problem once when his worker did not dump it the night befor and it froze good. But otherwise I have not heard.


----------



## mtnrcr

*paint?*

If you have a cat equipment dealer near you you can get black spray cans or buy it by the gallon, my buddy uses it on his dump truck frames, I put it on the undercarage of my asv skid loader and it has been holding up really well even over the dirt I painted in.


----------



## Torquin

mtnrcr said:


> If you have a cat equipment dealer near you you can get black spray cans or buy it by the gallon, my buddy uses it on his dump truck frames, I put it on the undercarage of my asv skid loader and it has been holding up really well even over the dirt I painted in.



Is there something special about this black paint?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Mowingman

The only thing special about "Cat" brand paint is that it comes in a "Cat" can ,and costs 3 times as much as any other good brand.
Jeff


----------



## mtnrcr

Thats what I thought too, but it is much like their hardware yes a little more expensive but alot stronger than other brands. I painted my skid loader over 3 years ago with both the black and yellow and it still is in good shape, after tons of abuse and dozens of hot water pressure washings. This is of course just my opinion and we all know what they say about them!


----------

